# Librax Usage



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello!

My doctor just prescribed me Librax today for my IBS-D symptoms, and while I am quite excited to try it out, I am worried with the long list of interactions. Mainly, those concerning alcohol, caffeine, and Imodium. It says to avoid or try to limit the usage of these things when taking Librax and I wanted to know firsthand from someone who has used Librax what his/her experience was in relation to these things. I like to have at least one cup of some caffeine a day and I do drink a bit on the weekends. I also use Imodium when I go out to important events as I am afraid of having an episode. I will be trying to cut down on my consumption of these things while on the Librax but I just don't want to end up in the hospital or something serious because of mixing these.

Any input is appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've taken Librax for years and use Lomotil , drink coffee and alcohol all the time. Never had any problems. My doctor didn't seem concerned. I suggest you not drive until you see how it affects you. Not to discourage you, but Librax has had very little effect on my IBS. I sometimes get a tight feeling in my lower abdomen and it seems to help that. Does nothing for diarrhea for me.


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

bushja1 said:


> I've taken Librax for years and use Lomotil , drink coffee and alcohol all the time. Never had any problems. My doctor didn't seem concerned. I suggest you not drive until you see how it affects you. Not to discourage you, but Librax has had very little effect on my IBS. I sometimes get a tight feeling in my lower abdomen and it seems to help that. Does nothing for diarrhea for me.


Thank you for your input! Just curious, does your IBS seem to flare up a lot with stress/when you have to go out or is it more of a constant, daily thing? I was prescribed this because I am usually fine (able to eat whatever whenever I want and normal BMs) when I am just at home/going somewhere with good access to bathrooms but as soon as I know I have to go out somewhere unfamiliar or something important, my symptoms will flare up. Thus, my doctor thinks I am more of an anxious personality type and thinks the medicine will help.

I have heard mixed reviews on Librax and was curious as to the breakdown of people who use it in terms of their type of symptoms.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes, my IBS gets worse when I get anxious. I was told that Librax has a very mild tranquilizer effect. Must be too mild for me to even notice. I hope you have better results. I do have IBS symptoms pretty much constantly, even when I'm not going out or doing something that makes me nervous....just worse in those circumstances.


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm well I took the first dose of Librax today and so far so good. I was starting to feel a little pain in my stomach so I took one and the pain slowly faded. I also had a huge serving of Mexican food and wine with ice cream and chocolates afterwards and no D. I did not notice any dizziness, headaches, etc. Fingers are crossed that this works for me!


----------



## carolburns (Sep 27, 2012)

I used librax for a time.....it only took the edge off the anxiety and did nothing for the D. But I didn't notice any real interactions with my coffee, Imodium or wine


----------



## bmaxfoy (Apr 18, 2012)

I use it when the Immodium isn't enough to stop the symptoms. I have combined Immodium Xanax and librax, but only in an emergency. The librax works great, but side effect of dry mouth is extreme for me. Sometimes have difficulty talking because mouth is so dry


----------

